# mexican paver driveway?



## kwas (Sep 14, 2004)

is it ok to use mexican pavers / thin set / over concrete for a driveway?


----------



## =CCCC=Alek (Oct 13, 2004)

Well.. is it ok to use Polish , Irish or any other?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Mexican pavers squish to much when you drive on them, try Asian pavers, they are smaller and bunch together better.

Bob


----------



## TimWieneke (Nov 1, 2004)

My first thought too Alek...lol. Around here I don't think we have pavers that aren't Mexican.

Tim


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

If I decorate my yard with mexican roofers, will they arrest me?

Bob


----------



## eidaj (Dec 15, 2004)

Only if they are illegal lol


----------



## eddiemac (Dec 6, 2004)

TimWieneke said:


> My first thought too Alek...lol. Around here I don't think we have pavers that aren't Mexican.
> 
> Tim



I had an Irish paver do my driveway. There might have been Mexicans working for him, though. I remember vaguely some joke about not slicing them too thin or something like that as well.

Seriously, though, what exactly is it that you are looking to do? If I understand correctly, you want to use thinset to set pavers over concrete. I am only guessing here, but I would think that you might end up with problems because concrete would not give enough under the weight of a car, and this could cause cracked pavers, depending on their thickness.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Thinset is for tiling floors. Mortar is for masonary work.


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

Mexican pavers are basically ordinary clay tiles made in Mexico. They have a more adobe type look and feel to them and change in appearance over time when installed outdoors. They are a high end product but installation is almost identical to porcelain and ceramic. I would not use them on a driveway that you plan on doing donuts on because they are only clay pavers and are brittle. Not only that, but they also give off alot of eflorecence and you have to be sure absolutely no moisture gets under the tile and you must seal and polish the surface. Mexican pavers need a little more maintenance as they need to be coated every six months to a year with polish or sealant. The bottom line is, if you have the money and like the rustic look then go for it.

Rob Santana


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

Oh, and by the way. Those of you who find it hilarious to make racist jokes on this forum are really showing your ignorance and general stupidity.

If you can't answer a simple question without racist crap then please don't answer it at all. 

Robert F. Santana


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Sorry EIFS, didn't mean to offend anyone.

If every one whould excuse me for awhile, I need to go put some american cheese on my sandwich.........pretty cheesey ah?

Bob


----------



## UNISCAPER (Jan 9, 2005)

There are going to be two problems with Mexican pavers. First, when they are wet, they are slippery as ice. Right there I would say no way. Second, depending on the batch and where they came out of, some Mexican pavers last forever, just a little sun fade and thats it. Others, you are lucky if you get two years out of them wiothout decomposing and peeling apart.

I would never do it.


----------



## marxlaws (Jan 11, 2005)

i thought the jokes were in very poor taste, and i think you just about got all the nationalities, but they were kinda funny,lol i really think you should have included the french somehow though. adhem.. on topic - i would think ice would play havoc on them. what state do you live in?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Personally i'm sick and tired of all of this politically correct stuff.
Santana, get over it. I believe that I also saw mention of Irish, Polacks and Asians in the thread and I believe that all was in jest, ethnic jokes are part of every society. Ever hear of the guy from Borneo that passed his brother in the forest?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

French military rifle for sale:
MAS 1936 7.5mm bolt-action rifle. WWII Vintage. Must Sell! Serious inqueries only. $800 or best offer.
Excellent condition, never been fired, only dropped once.

"Going to war without France is like going deer hunting without your accordion."
--Norman Schwartzkopf

"It's so nice to be collaborating with the Germans again," 
-- French Prime Minister Jacques Chirac

Why does the French Flag have Velcro? 
So the blue and red sections are easily removed during a time of war 

Q: Did you hear about the new French tanks?
A: They have 5 gears...4 in reverse, and one forward gear just in case they're attacked from behind!


----------



## marxlaws (Jan 11, 2005)

that made me laugh out loud :cheesygri and yeah while i certanly respect my brothers from another mother i reserve the right to laugh at our differences. and the french man, lol they got it coming. i do love there fries though. besides everyone know american are bunch of john wayne , gun tote'n a**holes .........that saved europe and isral and iroc and poland and russia and bailed out mexico and asia and france and kuwait and poland and.... well youknow like everybodythankyouverymuchusa.


----------



## TimWieneke (Nov 1, 2004)

Santana/Marx,
As an fyi - I don't know if you took what I said as a racist joke or not. I'll assume you didn't and that you know what I'm talking about - the Mexican/Hispanic community has really done a bang-up job in construction entrepeneurship. I've heard it said among contractors that the Hispanic guys have a work ethic that everyone else used to have. Lets face it - in construction certain groups of people just get more respect for their reputation of busting some tail, not because it's politically correct to do so. 

Tim


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2004)

Santana, 

You are correct to make any statement you wish. That is what America is all about. I find it odd someone comes back at you some 8 days later and says they are tired of politically correct statements. I am tired of some of that CRAP too.

But you know what.......... Welcome to America. It is your right to express your opinion. That is what makes this a great country. Even if George Bush is running it into the moral sewer ground that he is. What a Liar.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

pondman said:


> Even if George Bush is running it into the moral sewer ground that he is. What a Liar.


 :cheesygri :cheesygri :cheesygri 
That explains so much, now I understand where everything is coming from...
:cheesygri :cheesygri :cheesygri


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2004)

I won my bet. I knew you would be the 1st. Was it you that quoted Reagan?

Verify Verify!!! I guess "W" verified those WMD didn't he. And I love his quote,

"We have won the war", oh really George? :cheesygri


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry Pond, had a hard drive crash and spent a few days off. I don't put my work station on line anymore due to viruses and ol' #3 (Win 98) decided to lose its OS.
The First Amendment lives on.
As to the Bush crack, what do you think Kerry would have done? Convinced everyone into submission?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Jus' for kicks...I'll be the 2nd. Mike, should'a figured this from post #1 :cheesygri :cheesygri :cheesygri .


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2004)

Kerry is a joke as well!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Pond, just out of curiosity, who would be your pick?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> Pond, just out of curiosity, who would be your pick?


Teetor, _you_ are good. You are very, very, good  .


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2004)

Why, TIM of course...................


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Pipe, I'm just old. I remember 'I Like Ike' and 'AUH2O' (Goldwater) as slogans.
We need another Truman, a great, underestimated President. Most young people don't understand Nixon either.


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2004)

You (Republicans) bash Clinton then say NIXON !!


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2004)

I'd say give the man from Arizona a chance. Can't be all that bad.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

OK- A McCain / Dean ticket. Two certifiable nut jobs.


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2004)

Ruthless, turning on your own now!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Who mentioned Clinton?


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2004)

Rush and all the right wing can't stop talking about him. And I truly believe the most powerful man in the world is allowed to get a hummer in his own office. Perks, baby, perks.............


----------



## TimWieneke (Nov 1, 2004)

"Why, TIM of course..................."

You wouldn't want that Pond. I wouldn't allow wavey siding on the White House.

Tim


----------



## marxlaws (Jan 11, 2005)

we need to elect a woman.give the girls a shot at the big wrecking ball we call the whitehouse.


----------



## TimWieneke (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok Mrs. Marxlaws, take those out of your purse and let Marxlaws have his computer back. :cheesygri lol....

(Oh yeah, the above statement is null and void if Condi runs. :Thumbs: )


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

A woman should be in charge of every country around the world.......no really, just think about it.........there would be no war..................just intense negotiations every 28 days. :cheesygri 


Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Glass, You are sooooo bad......and I love it!
Why was I thinking about the First Hairstylist and Manicurist? Chairs, a sink and hairdryers right in the Oval Office.


----------



## marxlaws (Jan 11, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> A woman should be in charge of every country around the world.......no really, just think about it.........there would be no war..................just intense negotiations every 28 days. :cheesygri
> 
> 
> Bob


 thats was good.lol :cheesygri


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, but with a woman in the White house, who would cook?  :cheesygri  :cheesygri


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

If she's anything like my 2 ex-wives, she might be 'cooking the books'.

Bob


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> Santana, get over it. I believe that I also saw mention of Irish, Polacks and Asians in the thread and I believe that all was in jest, ethnic jokes are part of every society. Ever hear of the guy from Borneo that passed his brother in the forest?


Given the fact that I haven't heard that lame joke before, I guess it's safe to say that not every society appreciates stupid racial jokes. 

Rob Santana


----------



## Arizona (Jan 6, 2005)

Rob,

Do you really want to live in a society where everybodys dialogue has to be socially correct and interpretation of humor is judged by every individual. We would all have to be mutes. 

I don't think there was anything on this thread that was out of line. 
Joking with each other about our differences is a much better way than the alternative of silence and "political correctness"

I'm adopted, so I get the luxury of not being offended by any jokes! I get to laugh at all of them. (then silently wonder if that is my background, doh!) 
Life is to short my friend. 
Everyone here seems very good natured and friendly and wanting to help the industry, including yourself.
Just my 2 cents Rob, 
I hope to talk to you more about your product. Going out to a job this week that has asked about it.


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

Arizona,

I hear you but again I'm just one of many people that find racial slurs deragatory. Thats it. We don't have to agree I understand that. But when I read the ethnic jokes on this site I was given a dose of reality. And that is that we still have a long way to go. White people say, oh lighten up, (figuratively of course) and those of us who are minorities have to accept these jokes as humor. Well, they're not funny. 

Listen, I'm not trying to start a campaign or anything, and I certainly don't qualify as a soceity expert, if there is such a thing, but I am an American. A socially conscience American that quite frankly thinks that posting stupid jokes about any ethnic group on the net (of all places) is pretty idiotic. 

I understand as well, that there are alot people that couldn't care less about political correctness and find this sort of thing amusing. Imagine you wake up tomorrow and you find that you or your heritage is being trampled by some uneducated slur spitting ya-hoo. Or for you older members, is it ok to joke about your balding head, wrinkled, prune-like skin, or even those unsightly spots? I don't think so. That's fine if you disagree, but just keep in mind that the next laugh you get might be directed at you.


----------



## marxlaws (Jan 11, 2005)

i believe in absolute no tolerance on the job site. that goes for drinking, racial slurs, drugs and stupidity. but on a forum that calls on such a wide spectrum of society ah...no. i think you just gotta accept everybody sees things differently. and that is ok. as for making jokes about my heritage, lol im italian, indian,german,english, and irish - american, bring it on, i can take it. abuot 17 years ago i took the "n" word out of my vocabulary, not because it was politicaly correct, but rather it was hurting people to hear it. i dont know if i have brought you down by using or laughing at a slur to your race, im sorry, shame on me for going along or starting it, but ya know my friend you got to admit some of it was funny :cheesygri on the other hand,if you are french you can bite me. :evil: :cheesygri are we still allowed to pick on the french? 

oh well, point taken santana.- marx


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes, picking on the French is actually considered politically correct. It would be considered a social faux pas to pass up any opportunity that presents itself, much akin to using the wrong fork at a formal dinner.  

and so I don't embarass my self:

Q: Why do the French call their fighter the "Mirage"?
A: Because it has never been seen in a combat zone. 

Q: How did the French react to German reunification? 
A: They put up speed bumps at the borders to slow down the panzers just in case

A man askes his companion, "What's the most common French expression"? His friend scratches his head, shrugs his shoulders and replies, "I give up!", Yup, replies his friend.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey santana, do you have any white dude jokes, or anybody for that matter.

Seems like you don't hear any white dude jokes. Could it be the circles I'm running in? I'm up for it. Let's here a few.

Bob


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Hey santana, do you have any white dude jokes?
> Bob


Nope, I don't know of any white dude jokes either; but then again I'm no comedian, and quite frankly, as is the case for you, it could be the circles I'm running in.

RFS


----------



## TimWieneke (Nov 1, 2004)

"White people say"

I'm so offended. I'm not white, I'm kind of a peachy, light khaki beige.  

Tim


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

My hair isn't going, I'm just getting more head.
Wrinkles? I earned every one of them, fortunately most are 'laugh lines'.
My cronies and I make jokes and laugh about getting older all of the time, sure beats the alternative, the dirt nap.


----------



## eddiemac (Dec 6, 2004)

Arizona said:


> Rob,
> 
> I don't think there was anything on this thread that was out of line.
> Joking with each other about our differences is a much better way than the alternative of silence and "political correctness"
> ...


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

White dude jokes.

Three Englishmen were in a bar and spotted an Irishman. So, one of the Englishmen walked over to the Irishman, tapped him on the shoulder, and said, "Hey, I hear your St. Patrick was a ******."

"Oh really, hmm, didn't know that."

Puzzled, the Englishman walked back to his buddies. "I told him St. Patrick was a ******, and he didn't care." The second Englishman remarked, "You just don't know how to set him off...watch and learn." So, the second Englishman walked over to the Irishman, tapped him on the shoulder and said, "Hey, I hear your St. Patrick was a transvestite ******!"

"Oh really, hmm, didn't know that."

Shocked beyond belief, the Englishman went back to his buddies. "You're right. He's unshakable!" The third Englishman remarked, "Boys, I'll really tick him off... just watch." So the third Englishman walked over to the Irishman, tapped him on the shoulder and said, "I hear St. Patrick was an Englishman!"

"Yeah, that's what your buddies were trying to tell me."


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

I find it amazing that some people still don't see anything wrong with deragatory racial slurs. I personally wasn't in any concentration camp, yet I know Hitler was an animal. I don't have to be Jewish to understand the pain and horror the mere recollection of a swastica has on some people. To shrug off stupid slurs as simple comic relief is very ignorant in my estimation. As to your proverbial mountain and molehill analogy, I think you must pick your fights and bring up issues when they arise before they escalate. I for one don't want to take part in any forum where members sit around and make racist jokes. It would be counter productive. Listen, I know that the vast majority of you are white and therefore don't live with the annoyance of ignorant racial slurs. I am not white and I don't care to listen to crap. If you want to be stupid then why not join a skinhead or ******* forum? Not that there is anything wrong with ********; some of my best friends are ********. Not!

Rob-


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Considering I am english,irish,french,native american,norwegian,swede,den, ect ect ect

I find it funny. Lighten up were all human.


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

JustaFramer said:


> Considering I am english,irish,french,native american,norwegian,swede,den, ect ect ect
> 
> I find it funny. Lighten up were all human.


Your joke was funny and harmless. We all know that not all Englishmen are queer, despite the accent.  

Rob-


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Ah ha! Santana that was a racist joke............glad to see your getting with it.

From what Ive seen over the last year or so, most you fella's are a way to bright to be racist..........except Pondman that is.:cheesygri 

It is open season on Pondman isn't it?

Construction Site Law, the late or gone guy always gets the crap and the blame.

Bob


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

LOL Bob.

BTW, how come I haven't received any credit for helping to run pondman out of here? - just joking

Even though he's gone, you have to admire his delusional imagination. I'd loved his post about the fish tanks, 2 jacuzzi tubs and his "huge" bedroom, etc. 

He probably lives in a van down by the river and gets his internet access by parking in front of people's homes and stealing their wireless signal.

ROTFLMAO - sometimes I crack myself up!!!


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

DecksEtc said:


> He probably lives in a van down by the river and gets his internet access by parking in front of people's homes and stealing their wireless signal.


Damn you Decks! You made me spill my first martini. :cheesygri :cheesygri


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry Pipe - I'll have to owe you a drink.

That was a pretty good one if I do say so myself. Hopefully he's still checking the board. I've probably got him right PO'd now!!! He He!!


----------



## marxlaws (Jan 11, 2005)

is it ok to make fun of racists? or does that make you intolerant of other people belifes that are intolerant of other people belifes? what about french ******* racists? i am making my stand - i am intolerant of people that are intolerant of people that are intolerant of people that are racists! :Thumbs: 

such as- Glasshousebltr "Ah ha! Santana that was a racist joke............glad to see your getting with it."

making fun of santana for his racist jokes will NOT be tolerated. he has a right to hate people for what they belive in!


i am also checking myself for making fun of some one making of someone that was making fun on someone. that made fun of someone,shame on me  :cheesygri


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Now eveyone return to the begining of the thread and read again.:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## bountyhunter (Feb 9, 2005)

Pond, by your "


> Even if George Bush is running it into the moral sewer ground that he is. What a Liar"


 comment I assume you are a Clinton fan.....uuhhhhh..... 

MORALS? LIAR? 

Enough said.


----------

